
FCC to halt rule that protects your private data from security breaches - clumsysmurf
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/isps-wont-have-to-follow-new-rule-that-protects-your-data-from-theft/
======
masonic
The rule in question was just stuck in there _one week_ before Trump was
elected, so the Obama administration can't have thought it that necessary.

